# CATS FROM BULGARIA - 3 one eyed kittens



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

Loving safe homes needed for 3 kittens that have one eye. 
Home also needed for cat that was set on fire.
If you have room for another cat please do something special and adopt a special needs cat.
ADOPTING A CAT OR DOG FROM ABROAD
If you have considered adopting a pet from abroad but have been put off because you think it will be difficult and expensive then please think again.
It is not difficult under the Pet Travel Scheme and the
re is help available.
The arrangements are usually made by the rescuer or by the group advertising the animals for homes such as World Animal Friends Adopt Me and is a simple procedure. It usually takes just a few weeks to get your pet.
If you are able to offer a loving home to a cat or dog with special needs - for example- one that has poor vision or has had a limb amputated then help with the cost of travel to the UK may be available from Anya's Special Needs Cats & Dogs group.
Someone adopting a cat from Eastern Europe should expect to contribute £75-£175 depending on the individual animal and where you live in the UK.
All animals are vaccinated and microchipped before travel and cats of 6 months and over will be neutered.
There are always a large number of animals to choose from some are listed on our Adopt Me page. These are just a few of the animals waiting for a chance of a new life - please do contact us if none of these are suitable we can tell you about others.
Please feel free to contact us to discuss any concerns you may have.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh how sad. I sincerely hope you get a good response.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

How awful. Why would 3 kittens only have one eye?


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

rose said:


> How awful. Why would 3 kittens only have one eye?


They had a serious eye infection that permanently damaged their eyes.
These are homeless kittens rescued from the streets - there were 7 kittens the other four did not survive.


----------



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

oh my word my heart broke a little seeing those beautiful kittens, i really hope someone can help xx


----------

